# Pendent Backer



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well ordered a pendent backer plate the other day. Yea I know another tool but the wife wanted me to make some pendents and earrings. So decided to bite the bullet for $45. Make it really easy to turn these. Here is a picture of it and it mounted to the lathe with a bottle stopper mandrel or you can make your own as long as the threads are 3/8" X 16 tpi. Also here are some pendents that have been done with this unit by Ted Calver who is a friend.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice looking Bernie. Looks like you have added a new product to your line of turnings.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow Bernie, the result on those Pendent's are just amazing, very beautiful work.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Dave and Mark. They are a lot of fun to make and fairly easy. Once you do the first one the rest go pretty fast. Now I get to play with different settings to get different designs the first two the wife commandeered.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Bernie,
Where did you pick up the backer plate?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, I know that I'm probably the only forum member who doesn't understand the modus operandi so how about a photographic explanation and at the same time tell me how one puts them through one's nose and ears!


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

Harry,

Here are a couple of things you might find useful when learning about the too made by Richard Joynerl.

Ed at YoYoSpin did two nice video tutorials on using the pendant backer plate

Video part 1
Video part 2

I made this post on IAP about templates that show the offsets in advance.
Templates for pendant backer plate


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you so much Alan for those links, fascinating stuff but for me who seriously lacks patience, it's too much work for such a small outcome.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Very cool I didn't know such a tool was made, were does it come form? I like the pendents and rings very nice.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

nice little projects Bernie..they seem to be the rage now.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. Yep Alan beat me to the punch. They are a lot of fun to make. Patience Harry. You got to have patience.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Patience Bernie, if you ever see some for sale on ebay, PLEASE let me know.


----------



## Stefang (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the videos Alan. They were well done and informative. I think it wouldn't be so difficult to make a chuck like that out of hard wood or even a good ply.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Stefang said:


> Thanks for the videos Alan. They were well done and informative. I think it wouldn't be so difficult to make a chuck like that out of hard wood or even a good ply.


Mike you definitely could make one out of wood and have seen them made.


----------

